

Rest Made Simple (part 3) - spladow
http://www.spire.io/posts/rest-made-simple-3.html

======
mexitlan
[transparency: I work at spire.io] It says part 3, but we wrote it thinking it
to be reader-friendly enough for someone unfamiliar with earlier posts to jump
in. Comments and feedback are always helpful. Thanks a bunch.

